# Impossible d'installer windows



## gkhan (10 Février 2017)

Bonsoir 

Autant le dire tout de suite je suis nouveau sur Mac  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Après 30 ans sur win j'ai accédé à la demande de la famille
Sauf que j'ai des fichiers excel avec des macro qui ne fonctionnent pas sous Mac et alors je me pose la question d'installer un émulateur windows, en espérant toutefois que je puisse avec cette solution exploiter mes fichiers excel ......

donc j'ai farfouillé et lu l'option Boot Camp , j'en suis au stade de l'installation mais des des erreurs, notamment ayant acheté une clé 32 go visiblement c'est pas assez gros en capacité visiblement 

comment faut il faire dans ce cas la, j'ai bien un hdd externe mais cela ne fonctionne pas non plus, je n'ai pas de dvd externe. je pensais tout de même que 32 GO suffiraient  

J'ai donc un message qui me dit que l'espace est insuffisant 



merci de votre aide
bonne soirée


----------



## Madalvée (10 Février 2017)

Il faut l'installer sur une partition du Mac et pas sur un support externe.


----------



## gkhan (10 Février 2017)

Merci pour votre réponse , pourtant sur les tuto que j'ai trouvé tous parlent d'une clé usb
Existe il un petit tuto étape par étape ?  Car je vois pas trop par qel boit commencer


----------



## Locke (11 Février 2017)

gkhan a dit:


> je me pose la question d'installer un émulateur windows


Un émulateur pour ce que tu as à faire suffira largement et alors dans ce cas là, il faut installer *Parallels Desktop* ou *VMware*. Pas la peine de lancer Boot Camp, de plus on ne connait pas la version exacte de ton Mac ? Que dis /A propos de ce Mac ?

Certains modèles, enfin depuis 2012, permettent d'utiliser une clé USB et un fichier .iso si c'est bien mentionné dans le menu d'installation de Boot Camp. Avec Boot Camp l'installation se fera obligatoirement dans le disque dur interne qui ne doit pas être partitionné, ce dernier se chargera de préparer une partition temporaire en FAT32 pour que l'installeur de Windows puisse prendre la main pour son installation.


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (11 Février 2017)

Salut

Ne pas négliger VirtualBox gratuit et bien suffisant pour de petits travaux.


----------



## gkhan (11 Février 2017)

Merci pour vos réponses . En effet une solution gratuite m'intéresse car c'est à titre personnel que je souhaite exploiter mes fichiers excel, c'est uniquement dans ce but que je souhaite accéder à excel via un environnement Windows


----------



## gkhan (11 Février 2017)

Visiblement c'est compliqué de trouver une image windows.iso , j'avais cru lire que c'etait fourni à l'interieur du mac,  j'aimerais eviter l'achat pour  l'utilisation que je vais en faire,  auriez vous un lien s'il vous plait ?


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (11 Février 2017)

Il faut regarder chez Microsoft. mais je doute un peu que ce soit gratuit.


----------



## Locke (11 Février 2017)

gkhan a dit:


> j'avais cru lire que c'etait fourni à l'interieur du mac


Ben non, une license d'une version de Windows s'achète, ça n'est pas gratuit, sauf si on a bon plan en étant étudiant.

Tu peux trouver chez Microsoft un fichier .iso, mais sans licence, donc achat, tu n'auras pas le serial pour l'activation.


----------

